# Ampel java



## I need heelp (9. Nov 2017)

Das ist die aufgabe :
 Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Ampel, die eine Ampel an einer Engstellen repräsentiert. Eine Ampel lässt immer nur Autos in die eine oder andere Richtung durchfahren, d. h. sie zeigt auf der einen Seite Rot und auf der anderen Grün an. Ampeln können an belie- bigen Stellen auf der Straÿe positioniert werden und haben als wichtigste Eigenschaft die Zeit in Sekunden, nach der die Ampel die Anzeige wechselt, d. h. die Fahrzeuge aus der anderen Richtung fahren lässt. 
Mein ansatz sieht man unten und ich wollte fragen, wie ich da jetzt die zeitangabe von sekunden für die ampelschaltung angebe?

public class Ampel {

// Anfang Attribute

public int zustand;

// Ende Attribute

public Ampel() {

}

int xPosition;

int yPosition;

String farbe;

boolean istSichtbar;

// Ende Attribute

public void Ampellicht(String ampelfarbe) {

farbe = ampelfarbe;

xPosition = 30;

if (ampelfarbe.equals("rot")) {

yPosition = 10;

} else {

ampelfarbe.equals("gruen");

yPosition = 80;

}

}

public int getZustand() {

return zustand;

}

public void setZustand(int zustand) {

this.zustand = zustand;

}

public void umschalten() {

}

}


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (9. Nov 2017)

VfL_Freak hat nach der Main-Methode gefragt und ich habe auch drei Anmerkungen gemacht.
Wenn du unsere Anmerkungen ignorierst kann dir nicht geholfen werden...


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Nov 2017)

Moin,

zuerst: poste Deinen Code bitte mit Code-Tags (siehe meine Signatur), so bekommt man ja Augenkrebs 
Mal Dich mal zum Thema _*Timer*_ schlau (http://www.straub.as/java/threads/timer-timertask.html)!

VG Klaus


----------



## krgewb (9. Nov 2017)

Hier erstmal dein Code. Jetzt können wir Forumsmitglieder ihn in Ruhe durchlesen.


```
public class Ampel {

    // Anfang Attribute
    public int zustand;
    // Ende Attribute

    public Ampel() {

    }

    int xPosition;
    int yPosition;
    String farbe;
    boolean istSichtbar;
    // Ende Attribute

    public void Ampellicht(String ampelfarbe) {
        farbe = ampelfarbe;
        xPosition = 30;

        if (ampelfarbe.equals("rot")) {
            yPosition = 10;
        } else {
            ampelfarbe.equals("gruen");
            yPosition = 80;
        }

    }

    public int getZustand() {
         return zustand;
    }

    public void setZustand(int zustand) {
         this.zustand = zustand;
    }

    public void umschalten() {

    }

}
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Nov 2017)

Moin,
pack dies mal so ähnlich in einen Timerthread !!

ABER:


krgewb hat gesagt.:


> *
> if* (ampelfarbe.equals("rot"))
> {
> yPosition = 10;  //wozu sind die Positionswerte da ??
> ...


Was ist denn mit GELB ??

VG Klaus


----------



## I need heelp (9. Nov 2017)

Gelb wird nicht gebraucht nur rot und grün


----------

